# Ample Guitar M tips?



## Steve-22 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi,

First of all, I'm not a guitar player and understand very little about it, therefore I'm not sure whether or not it's down to my technique. Do you have any tips and tricks to improve the sound of this VST within its parameters? For example, I'm not very happy with the grace notes... it might be the timing or the length or who knows. It's not as organic (?) as say a plain Guitar loaded up on an M1. I also immediately increase MIDI velocity because I find it very toned down from the start. How would you fine tune this VST to bring the most out of it?


----------



## Dex (Jun 9, 2021)

Switch to strum samples or pick samples instead of finger picked samples.

Add a high shelf EQ.

Definitely use longer note lengths to help notes ring out longer.

Pay attention to where the vst is playing the notes, and switch to midi guitar mode (one midi channel per string) if necessary to have more control over things. Notes can sound very different depending on where they're played on a guitar.

Switch to strum mode if you're doing chord strums.


----------

